# Do I have to use german for commands?



## pancake

The formal training class I am taking suggests informal and formal commands. Informal being english and largely because people have ruined the words and desensitized the dog by the time they enroll in the class by saying it too much and not enforcing it. So english would be casual, informal and used when hanging out. Formal commands are used for working mode or in public, etc. when the dog is expected to obey, every time. This can be any other language and I'm not sure which language I should choose. 

If I want to go into Schutzhund, IPO or personal protection or any other training sport, do I have to use German? What are the PROS of using german and the CONS? I.E. more people know it so it'll be easier to transfer handlers when working in certain situations? I dont know..


The thing I absolutely want is the ability for my dog to not take commands from strangers. I have 4 immediate family members and they are the only ones to give commands. And out of the 4, only me and one other family member will have access to all full formal commands. No one else will learn them. I absolutely hate when friends or family or strangers come over and tell my dog to "sit sit sit! sit! bad dog, sit! why doesn't your dog sit?" and then when the dog sits, their timing is so bad they start saying "sit sit sit" and the dog gets restless and wanders off. I don't want my dog listening to anyone but me and my family. I don't know if this is trainable or if I should just choose a language that is not very common. 

I also thought about making up my own words. I know police departments make up weird sounding noises and words that have no meaning for their k9 attack dogs. I remember one which was "Fooooooolboy!" said just like how it's written. I saw it on cops or some documentary. 

What language should I train my dog's commands in? What language did you choose? 

I'm leaning towards German only because that seems to be the alternative language of choice particularly for German shepherds and possible candidates for sports training. But I'm wondering if it's TOO commonplace now. 


I have class tomorrow so I doubt I'll get any responses before then (gotta choose a language and look up all the words before class starts) but if anyone has suggestions, let me know.


----------



## gaia_bear

I use both English and German but we only use German for schutzhund. ATM I'm the only at home that uses the German commands but anyone can look them up online, it's not required to use German during a trial you just have to use the same language the whole time. There's a thread in the schutzhund section about that.


----------



## mandiah89

Its all personal preference, there is not PROs or CONs on choosing a language... I personally am training my 10 week old GSD in both German and English, as my family has no interest in giving commands to the dog in German... And really.. of your friends who would be in contact with your dog, and any given stranger.. the chances of them knowing the german commands is still not likely, its more common place for sport dog owners, breeders, ect... I doubt you'll have a problem, infact you might get asked what language you are speaking to the dog! Has happened to me on several occasions now  Hope this helps, and best of luck


----------



## mycobraracr

Formal and informal commands are a great idea. My informal commands are in english and my formal in german. As far as I know for schH the commands must be in german or your native language (double check that). For other sports it doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## pancake

mycobraracr said:


> Formal and informal commands are a great idea. My informal commands are in english and my formal in german. As far as I know for schH the commands must be in german or your native language (double check that). For other sports it doesn't seem to matter.


Hmm interesting. I guess I shouldn't go with a more obscure language like French or Russian or some south African language. (I'm not any of those 3 so it wouldn't be native for me). If German is somewhat "the standard" and it may come up later in sports, then I may just stick to it. I already know fuss and platz haha
Guess I wont be making up my own words though


----------



## Freestep

I am not sure whether it technically matters in SchH, what language you use.

I like using German commands for formal obedience. I use English for informal communication.

For example, "Go lie down" means "pick a spot, lie down, and get comfortable". "Platz" means "hit the deck NOW right where you are!!"

"C'mere" means, "come my direction". "Hier!" has a totally different inflection and it means "Get to me quickly and sit in front".

Having a set of formal German commands also gets the dog in the right frame of mind for training, trialing or working. The same can be said of English, however--by simply using a different inflection and emphasis than that of everyday speech.

I do find that English commands can confuse a dog if they are used too frequently in everyday chatter. I never use the word "Okay" for training, for this very reason. I use "Free" as a release word.

I do use the word "No", but it doesn't have the same intent, meaning, or impact as "NEIN!!" "No" means "try again". And you know what NEIN!! means!


----------



## pfitzpa1

For schutzhund, you can use any language as long as you are consistent, ie always use the same language. 
I use german for schutzhund for 3 reasons. 
1 German commands are always happy usage and require an immediate response. Versus English commands I use when I want the dog to do something they may not want to do, like get out of the kitchen, or no begging. 
2 my german commands require 100% compliance 
3 german commands travel better over long distance. For example, platz at 50 yards, carries better than down. 

A lot of the german commands are very like the English counterparts, sit - sitz, stay - shtey, Aus - out, hup - hup, here - heir and so on, so I don't think the language will prevent the dog from recognizing commands from strangers (Plus you will probably teach commands in both languages) 

If you bond with your dog the chances are that the dog will only listen to you. That’s the way my girl is, she only listens to me and will completely ignore others, including family members.


----------



## pfitzpa1

Not to derail the original thread, but does anyone know if pak (attack) command is no longer allowed in schutzhund?


----------



## pancake

pfitzpa1 said:


> For schutzhund, you can use any language as long as you are consistent, ie always use the same language.
> I use german for schutzhund for 3 reasons.
> 1 German commands are always happy usage and require an immediate response. Versus English commands I use when I want the dog to do something they may not want to do, like get out of the kitchen, or no begging.
> 2 my german commands require 100% compliance
> 3 german commands travel better over long distance. For example, platz at 50 yards, carries better than down.
> 
> A lot of the german commands are very like the English counterparts, sit - sitz, stay - shtey, Aus - out, hup - hup, here - heir and so on, so I don't think the language will prevent the dog from recognizing commands from strangers (Plus you will probably teach commands in both languages)
> 
> If you bond with your dog the chances are that the dog will only listen to you. That’s the way my girl is, she only listens to me and will completely ignore others, including family members.


Isn't shtey - stand? Not stay? 

But you're right about it carrying and what not. I think I'm going with german.


----------



## pfitzpa1

pancake said:


> Isn't shtey - stand? Not stay?


Not sure, I've only ever used it when the dog was already standing, and the intent was for the dog not to move, so I assumed it meant stay. Stay is implied in platz/sitz. I don't even know if there is a command to bring a dog from a platz/sitz to a stand without handler moving, at least I've never used it. Fuss always implied "stand and heel" with the handler moving.

Edit: I just looked at Google translate, 
Steh translates to stand, I always assumed that steh meant stay, interesting.


----------



## mycobraracr

There is no longer a "bite" command in schH. I still use it and take the points. I want my dog to know when I want it to bite. Steh (shtay) is a stand not stay command. 

I was told when it changed from schH to IPO that you had to use German or your native laguage. I have not looked onto that myself so again not 100%.


----------



## lhczth

I speak English to my dogs. Different words mean different things and I haven't found it to be an issue. Dogs are also situational so if I were to use "come" in every day life to mean just come along with me or come into the house it would not change their response to "come" when I am standing down field in the formal trial situation. Dogs also "hear" tone and my formal recall, for example, sounds much different than my informal ones. I only use "heel" in the formal situation. 

Formal commands:
Heel, come, sit, down, stay (stand), jump, bring, go-out, find-it (tracking). In protection I do change one word and use "hier" in my blind search so revier, hier, hier/heel, go (escape and long bite), out, transport (or heel depending on the dog).

Informal:
Go lie down or lie down
sit is sit LOL
come-here
here
walk nice
stand (which I also use in conformation)


----------



## KayleeGSD

It is up to you what language you want to train your dog in. I had Norwegian commands for a few of our past dogs. The trick is teaching them what the vocal cue means. With Kaylee I use English because it is easier for everyone to speak. This way the dog does not get confused too.


----------



## LeoRose

This is from the regulations I have, and they are dated as effctive from January 1, 2012. 

"Commands that are embodied in the trial rules are spoken in a normal, short and in a one word manner.
They may be done in any language, however must remain the same for an exercise.(valid for all phases).​The commands provided in the rules are suggestions. The same word is to be used for the same exercise."

So, it looks like you can use whatever language you want. 

I teach my dogs "formal" and "informal" commands, also.


----------



## TxFig

pfitzpa1 said:


> 2 my german commands require 100% compliance



I don't mean to side-track the discussion, but this one line got me really confused.

Does this mean your english commands allow wiggle room???? :thinking:


I'm getting my first GSD in a couple of weeks, but raised & trained Labs (competitively) for the last 25+ years. I kind of joke when I say that "training my labs taught me how to train my kids" - but the truth is, there is alot of accuracy in the statement.

With both, they could tell when I was giving a "command" vs just "normal conversation." And with both, a command required 100% compliance. 
_Total side note: watching parents "count" makes me want to smack the upside the head...
_


I guess where I'm going with this is: why would you give a "command" that didn't require 100% compliance? In any language?

I'm not meaning to start an argument, but as I said, I was in the competitive Lab world for a fairly long time. The concept of "informal commands" simply does not exist in that world....


----------



## hunterisgreat

mycobraracr said:


> There is no longer a "bite" command in schH. I still use it and take the points. I want my dog to know when I want it to bite. Steh (shtay) is a stand not stay command.
> 
> I was told when it changed from schH to IPO that you had to use German or your native laguage. I have not looked onto that myself so again not 100%.


You can use any language so long as its the same language with the dog. You can speak a different language to the helper & judge. 

You should not use the bite command, those are some easy points to not lose, plus its not like what you said after the helper ran had any bearing what so ever on the dog going for the bite... they knew what exercise was next just as well as you did.


----------



## lone Ranger

Hunter is Great, and the rest,

How about Spanish...Look, I know it is almost a standard second language in America, but almost NO ONE knows it in Australia.. If I teach my pup in spanish, no one else will be able to command him.

For me, it is almost a second language, went to school as a kid in a Spanish Speaking country,, so it would be EZ

What do you think of that? Any downside to his general commands in Spanish? 

Thank you from Oz,
Out doing "Dances with wolves" on the Last Frontier..


----------



## TxFig

lone Ranger said:


> What do you think of that? Any downside to his general commands in Spanish?
> 
> Out doing "Dances with wolves" on the Last Frontier..


The only downside I can think of is that it's not quite as cool as using Klingon. :laugh:


----------



## dclolinger

pfitzpa1 said:


> For schutzhund, you can use any language as long as you are consistent, ie always use the same language.
> I use german for schutzhund for 3 reasons.
> 1 German commands are always happy usage and require an immediate response. Versus English commands I use when I want the dog to do something they may not want to do, like get out of the kitchen, or no begging.
> 2 my german commands require 100% compliance
> 3 german commands travel better over long distance. For example, platz at 50 yards, carries better than down.
> 
> A lot of the german commands are very like the English counterparts, sit - sitz, stay - shtey, Aus - out, hup - hup, here - heir and so on, so I don't think the language will prevent the dog from recognizing commands from strangers (Plus you will probably teach commands in both languages)
> 
> If you bond with your dog the chances are that the dog will only listen to you. That’s the way my girl is, she only listens to me and will completely ignore others, including family members.



Stay is not shtey. Stand is steh. Stay is bleib.


----------



## Msmaria

A man at our dog park uses Norwegian for his commands. I guess german is becoming too popular and they are looking for new languages to train in. 
I agree you could use any language as long as its consistent.


----------



## AngelaA6

We use the German commands. I tried training with English and he wasn't listening. The moment I tried German it was immediate. Im guessing who ever had Gunther before us started training him in German.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep

TxFig said:


> I don't mean to side-track the discussion, but this one line got me really confused.
> 
> Does this mean your english commands allow wiggle room???? :thinking:
> 
> 
> I'm getting my first GSD in a couple of weeks, but raised & trained Labs (competitively) for the last 25+ years. I kind of joke when I say that "training my labs taught me how to train my kids" - but the truth is, there is alot of accuracy in the statement.
> 
> With both, they could tell when I was giving a "command" vs just "normal conversation." And with both, a command required 100% compliance.
> _Total side note: watching parents "count" makes me want to smack the upside the head...
> _
> 
> 
> I guess where I'm going with this is: why would you give a "command" that didn't require 100% compliance? In any language?
> 
> I'm not meaning to start an argument, but as I said, I was in the competitive Lab world for a fairly long time. The concept of "informal commands" simply does not exist in that world....


For example, I use 'platz' for a formal down, ideally with proper position (unless I'm being sassed). Where if my dog is bugging me, I'll tell her 'lay down' and I don't care about positioning.

I say 'here' as my recall word, for get your butt back here as fast as your legs will go, do not pass go, do not collect $200 and sit square in front of me. I'll say 'come' as more of an informal, you're wandering a bit too far, or I want to put a collar on etc.

They do learn when it's more formal and when it's not.


----------



## Lita

AngelaA6 said:


> We use the German commands. I tried training with English and he wasn't listening. The moment I tried German it was immediate. Im guessing who ever had Gunther before us started training him in German.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I tripped onto this also with Lita. I was working with her at a park (needed a change of scenery) and somehow German praise commands slipped out of my mouth. She went nuts! So all week I've been exploring how much recognition she gives along with the type of reponse. Quite fascinating!


----------



## Sabis mom

pancake said:


> If I want to go into Schutzhund, IPO or personal protection or any other training sport, do I have to use German? *What are the PROS of using german* and the CONS? I.E. more people know it so it'll be easier to transfer handlers when working in certain situations? I dont know...


Here is something I have discovered, dogs train easier in German. Don't ask me why, I have no idea. Although a tongue in cheek quote I recall seeing was 'German is a language that lends itself well to being yelled across a field'.
I never found any cons.

If you don't like German, I have trained dogs in Dutch, French, Swedish, Turkish and Russian. Take your pick, it's all up to you and there are plenty of languages.


----------



## Anubis_Star

I train English simply because my trainer does English commands. "Out, down, search" etc... I use "here" for my recall so it's different than a normal "come" that simply means I want you to return to within a good distance of me.

I have found no difference in training. German may sound cooler but I don't think it really matters. 

As far as german being easier to yell down a field.... I don't believe you really need to "yell" to get the point across to a properly trained dog. When my trainer is doing his blind searches, for example, it's almost normal speaking volume. Dogs have excellent hearing, and I've trained with people that practically whisper to their dogs with immediate results, due to immense training and focus.

In fact, I find the handlers on the field screaming german at the dogs tend to be the handlers throwing out correction after harsh correction and yanking their dogs back and forth. Hey, to each their own training style

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis

I used both but am the only one in the house to use German. I like this because he responds differently. 

If my wife gives the down command, he casually eases into position. If I platz, he hits the deck like a Marine.

Likewise heel. If I say fuss, flips to my side with such enthusiasm that both of his hind legs become airborne. 

They can tell the difference between conversational tones vs formal commands imo.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sabis mom

Anubis_Star said:


> I train English simply because my trainer does English commands. "Out, down, search" etc... I use "here" for my recall so it's different than a normal "come" that simply means I want you to return to within a good distance of me.
> 
> I have found no difference in training. German may sound cooler but I don't think it really matters.
> 
> As far as german being easier to yell down a field.... I don't believe you really need to "yell" to get the point across to a properly trained dog. When my trainer is doing his blind searches, for example, it's almost normal speaking volume. Dogs have excellent hearing, and I've trained with people that practically whisper to their dogs with immediate results, due to immense training and focus.
> 
> In fact, I find the handlers on the field screaming german at the dogs tend to be the handlers throwing out correction after harsh correction and yanking their dogs back and forth. Hey, to each their own training style
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ok so you missed the humor part there. 

First when your dog is running full bore _away from you,_ and the length of a field away about to latch on to someone I have doubts a whisper would be useful. Second there is a massive difference between yelling and screaming. And last but not least I certainly am not one for harsh corrections or yanking my dogs around, so if that last was directed at me you are way off base. 

I stand by what I said. Of the several dozen German Shepherds I have worked with, all trained easier and responded sharper to German. If you have had a different experience that's wonderful.


----------



## Deno

Of course you should use German with a German Shepherd, just like you have to
use French with a Poodle.


----------



## SuperG

I make up words...kind of like a secret language I have with my shep...keeps everyone else guessing.

I guess once hand signals are established, I can say whatever I choose as it really doesn't matter because she isn't responding to my verbal commands at that point. When I am running with her in a tight heel position...when I give the hand signal for down or platz...she hits the dirt...I suppose I could say "rutabaga" to her but she'd do the same. I guess I was under the impression that hand signals and body gestures were the goal...not verbal commands.

My bitch will wave at you regardless of what language you use to say hello or goodbye....just make sure you wave at her....the nephews and nieces think my gal is multilingual....saps.

SuperG


----------



## Yoshi

Sabis mom said:


> Here is something I have discovered, dogs train easier in German. Don't ask me why, I have no idea. Although a tongue in cheek quote I recall seeing was 'German is a language that lends itself well to being yelled across a field'.
> I never found any cons.
> 
> If you don't like German, I have trained dogs in Dutch, French, Swedish, Turkish and Russian. Take your pick, it's all up to you and there are plenty of languages.


Just wondering what do the commands in Swedish sound like? I don't know the language but I have watched a few Swedish movies and the language is beautiful. The movies were subtitled of course.


----------

